# Input needed remote coding



## Clmd1982 (Apr 28, 2013)

I have recently found listings on a site called Lexicode for remote coding and I was just curious if anyone has worked for them or knows anything about them. 

Thanks for reading....

Have a good day!

Chrissy


----------



## sa.azizi@yahoo.com (Apr 29, 2013)

*Lexi code*

I have spoke to them before, they are pretty strict on certification, I have gotten denied twice because I have a CPC and they want CCS...


----------

